# IIS + PHP help!



## e.motion (20. Oktober 2002)

Also ich habe IIS + PHP unter Windows 2000 installiert.
Der IIS Webserver funktioniert perfekt.

1.Prob
Ich hab PHP über den Installer installiert. Leider kommt am Ende der Installation eine Fehlermeldundg: das der Installer den Webserver nicht konfiguriert und das der Webserver Manual konfiguriert werden soll.

2.Prob
Ich habe den Webserver dann Manual konfiguriert. Aber dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung wenn man eine PHP Datei aufruft: 


Security Alert! The PHP CGI cannot be accessed directly. 
This PHP CGI binary was compiled with force-cgi-redirect enabled. This means that a page will only be served up if the REDIRECT_STATUS CGI variable is set, e.g. via an Apache Action directive.

For more information as to why this behaviour exists, see the manual page for CGI security.

For more information about changing this behaviour or re-enabling this webserver, consult the installation file that came with this distribution, or visit the manual page.


Bitte helft mir ich komme echt nicht mehr weiter!!


----------



## e.motion (22. Oktober 2002)

Der Webserver läuft in in Zwischenzeit....


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Oktober 2002)

Und woran lag's? Der ein oder anderen User interessiert's vielleicht ....


----------



## e.motion (22. Oktober 2002)

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an aber ich hab einfach so lang an den Einstellungen rumgespielt bis es funktioniert hat. Aber was ich da jetzt alles ganz genau verändert hab weiss ich auch nicht mehr.

Mein Tipp: Das Verzeichniss in dem die php.exe liegt dem IUSR_ volle Rechte geben.


----------

